# Reverse loop wiring question - manual fastrack switches



## lunghd (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys - new to O scale wiring & trying to figure out what we need to set up my son's layout on a more permanent basis.

It's Lionel Fastrack, right now we have (2) manual switches and while we need two more switches to build this, my finances don't allow for buying remote switches unless we can find everything used & affordable. (_"Affordable" seems to be a relative term... I thought the hobby shop guy was having a siezure & saying the wrong numbers when I asked him 'how much' for remote switches. Geez. It used to be a kid's hobby!_) 
Is there a "kit" to convert the Fastrack manual switches to remote?

The plan we're trying to start with is realtrax starter layout 2, 4 x 8.rrt , which was included in some MTH software they sent me. We plan to stretch it from 8' to 10' but otherwise the same plan. It has one return loop & a couple of sidings. Nothing fancy but the return loop wiring is what I don't understand at first glance.

The issue I'm having is how one 'blocks' or controls polarity (or in this case, the a.c. 'legs') in the loop & avoid a short. IF I understand correctly, the switches have some of this built in & can be wired up fairly easily for someone familiar with Fastrack & a.c. layouts. 

I tried searching here & found a few hints, but nothing specific. Same for the Lionel website, remote switches yes - manual, no.

Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Three rail is three rail, you don't have to worry about the return loop?
That is the beauty of three rail.

Unless Fast track or real track is different I never had any of those?

But for tube track it doesn't matter, the center is hot and the outsides are grounds. The wheels on the track complete the grounding to the outside rail.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto .. 3-rail requires no special reverse-loop wiring. (Though I'll defer any special Fastrak comments to others.)

TJ


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

There are no reverse loop issues which is a great advantage of 3 rail. Fastrack manual switches are not easily upgradeable but all Fastrack are non-derailing so you will be fine as far as trains going through.


----------



## lunghd (Nov 18, 2012)

Yay! Thanks guys! I had breaker panel wiring on the brain, I think. (Breaker panel has (2) 110 legs in a 220v panel - anyhow, never mind that!) Didn't realize that only the center rail was 'hot' & that the outer rails were ground; I pictured it exactly opposite of that. Thanks for clearing that misconception up.

I think what I did read about the Fastrack may apply to having the power feed according to the direction the switch was thrown. That's a worry for another day - he only has one engine right now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would be far more expensive to upgrade Fastrack switches than just buy the remote ones. I've bought them for as little as $25, with the norm in the $40-45 range.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It would be far more expensive to upgrade Fastrack switches than just buy the remote ones. I've bought them for as little as $25, with the norm in the $40-45 range.


Cough, cough. Um where and which size. I thought I was doing good. Picked up a number of 36s for ` $50 each, lucked out on a 2nd hand 48, but geez... $25?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just bought six O72 command remote Fastrack switches, they averaged less than $50/ea. These are the latest versions with TMCC control and the wired remote. I bought a number of O36 remote switches for $25/ea on a train forum a few months back. You just have to keep an eye out...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I did convert a few 036 man. switches on my old layout [ I had the switches already] I used an under the board switch motor, ktm , but others make under table motors as well.
I did this just because, I wouldn't advise any one to do this because there are better ways,and less expensive,but if you must,this is how I did it. drilled a hole under the switch stand for the actavator wire to enter the switch,wired the switch per instructions,added a dwarf signel for direction lights.the hardest part is drilling the hole in the correct spot...........Mike


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd have to check myself, but Fastrack I believe is more expensive than regular tubular O. That's part of the reason I have only used tubular all my life. I lucked out once when on the internet I fount 6 MIB O-42 tubular switches for $150. These were retaiing at $90 at the time! 

If you want to use Fastrack then go right ahead, but I've found it less expensive to use tubular track and sacrifice the realism.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Buying the absolute cheapest isn't always the right course of action.  I'm using a mix of tubular and Fastrack.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

the fast Track switches do work very well, I had no problem what so ever using them,I just got tired of the noise,and having to clean the track so often ,but thats just Fastrack,because Lionel uses that old steel crap for,I gess the old post war magnatraction locos.it rusted,a condition I can't live with, but thats just me. ...Mike


----------



## lunghd (Nov 18, 2012)

We will stick with Fastrack and not mix n match but will have to find some surplus / used pieces we can afford.

Lionel has pretty much priced itself out of the price range for kids, which stinks given thats where tomorrows model railroaders come from. I'm trying to catch his interest but its hard to do when he can buy a video game and a pizza for the cost of one remote switch.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

wow. I haven't looked to hard but 25 bucks for a O36 remote? If I saw that, I would jump in with both feet!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I see them at that price, I do jump in with both feet! 

There was a guy on eBay recently selling O72 command remote Fastrack switches, and I got six of them for about $50/ea. The usual selling price for new ones is close to $100, and these are like-new and work perfectly. 

I'm trying to gather enough O72 stuff to get started.


----------



## lunghd (Nov 18, 2012)

He cannot afford $50 switches, thanks anyhow. I really wish I would have given him an HO set now.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe you need to go with tubular track. At train shows used tubular track and switches are available at reasonable prices. I use manual switches too to keep costs even lower.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can frequently find 022 switches for $20-25, if you go with O31 track, those are a good choice.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

If one tries to buy every piece of track he/she needs at one time ,no matter what type of track you choose is going to be expensive,even for me, I can't buy every piece at once,I wouldn't even if I could, because I might change my mind about a section and find I have to buy something different now,so now I have wasted money on track I may not be able to use,and if I can't exchange it ,for what ever reason ,its just sitting around. What I am tring to say is ,just get a little bit at a time,soon you will have enough to build your layout,if Fastrack is what you like. stay with it. this of course is just my own opinon..............Mike


----------

